# Proper Disposal of Huges DVR



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

I've now got an old Huges SD-DVR that I no longer need. What is the proper way to dispose of this dinosaur? Can I just add it to the landfill? Or does DTV want it back?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

DirecTV won't want it back. Perhaps your city offers recycling for electronic equipment.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

post in the fs/ft forum. Someone will give you more than the cost of shipping for it.

There's always ebay/craigslist/freecycle as well.

Were it not for the fact I have all the units I need, plus 2 or 3 spares, I would make you an offer.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

If it was me, I would remove the access card and cut it up, especially the gold chip on the back of the card.

Then either sell the receiver or throw it away.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

Electronics have toxics in them, and need to be "handed down" to a new owner or recycled properly. There are now lots of services that take ewaste for free, or for reasonable charge.

Craigslist is free (yea!) and easy to use. You might make somebody really happy if you posted it as free. 

As to the access card, that might be worth a call to customer service. If you can leave it in (after deactivation), you would be doing the new owner a big favor.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Tinymon said:


> I've now got an old Huges SD-DVR that I no longer need. What is the proper way to dispose of this dinosaur? Can I just add it to the landfill? Or does DTV want it back?


Yank the hard drive out. And use it in a computer.


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been thinking about taking a couple to Goodwill. Technically, I believe it's illegal to throw them in your residential garbage.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

shelland said:


> I've been thinking about taking a couple to Goodwill. Technically, I believe it's illegal to throw them in your residential garbage.


Speaking of Goodwill, my friend just called and said he saw an H20 for $4.00 and and R10 for $15.00 there. 

*(sorry didn't want to start a new thread, so I found this one)


----------



## grizzly (Aug 27, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Speaking of Goodwill, my friend just called and said he saw an H20 for $4.00 and and R10 for $15.00 there.
> 
> *(sorry didn't want to start a new thread, so I found this one)


probably either stolen or have lots of Adult PPVs that were never paid....

Kevin


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

grizzly said:


> probably either stolen or have lots of Adult PPVs that were never paid....
> 
> Kevin


Yeah you're probably right about that. Aren't H20's leased and supposed to be sent back to D*?


----------



## Jin So (Aug 2, 2008)

theratpatrol said:


> Yeah you're probably right about that. Aren't H20's leased and supposed to be sent back to D*?


if leased yea, if owned nope


----------

